# Wiederholungsprüfung Orstfeste el. Anlagen-welches Messgerät



## maxmax (13 September 2005)

Hallo,
wie es aussieht, soll ich in zukunft auch für die Wiederholungsprüfungen der Ortsfesten Maschinen/Anlagen in unserer Firma verantwortlich sein. Ein geeignettes Messgerät muss angeschaft werden, einen Lehrgang dazu würde ich gerne machen. Nur irgendwie blicke ich bei den Normen nicht so ganz durch, welches Gerät/welcher Lehrgang:

z.Bsp. Gossen Metrawatt 

1. PROFITEST 204 (GTM5027000R0001 M505C) Prüfgerät für VDE 0113, EN 60204-1
Transportables Prüfgerät für alle Messungen nach EN 60204, VDE 0113 u.ä. Vorschriften (z.B. VDE 0701, 0700 usw.) für Maschinen und deren elektrische Anlagen.  Messgerät für Schutzleiter-, Isolations-, Restspannungs-Messungen, Berührstrom.

2. PROFITEST 0100S-II (M520A M520B M520C M520D) Prüfgerät VDE 0100 / IEC 364-6-61
Mit dem PROFiTEST 0100S-II können alle Schutzmaßnahmen überprüft werden, die nach DIN VDE 0100 Teil 610 und den entsprechenden internationalen Vorschriften (z.B. IEC 64-8, HD 364-6-61.S1) gefordert sind.

Also braucht man beide Geräte - oder welches? Kennt sich hier jemand aus?


----------



## knabi (13 September 2005)

Wenn nur ortsfeste Anlagen geprüft werden sollen, brauchst Du das zweite Meßgerät (VDE 0100). ABER: Soweit ich weiß, ist eine Nachprüfung der elektrischen Installation nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben, die Prüfung der orstfesten und ortsveränderlichen Geräte aber schon.

Ich denke deshalb, daß Du eigentlich nur das erste Gerät brauchst und die Geräte nach BGV A3 prüfen mußt (siehe Anhang). Die Prüfung der fest verlegten Installation (Unterverteilungen, Leitungen, Steckdosen) muß zwingend bei der Inbetriebnahme erfolgen, danach liegt es im Ermessen des Betreibers, Wartung/Prüfung durchzuführen

Man möge mich berichtigen, wenn jemand neuere Informationen hat...


----------



## Josef (13 September 2005)

*Re: Wiederholungsprüfung Orstfeste el. Anlagen-welches Messg*

Hallo Elektrofachkräfte,



			
				maxmax schrieb:
			
		

> .........Nur irgendwie blicke ich bei den Normen nicht so ganz durch, ..........



Ich habe soeben beim VDE-Verlag ein Buch entdeckt das sich speziell
mit deinem Anliegen beschäftigt. Werde ich mir auch bestellen, da
eine Sicherheitsfachkraft bei uns dauernd will das ich irgendwelche
Kurse Mache. (Heul, der nervt mich langsam :shock: )

Hier der Link: 

VDE-Prüfung nach BGV A3 und BetrSichV

Man kann sich dort auch ein Inhaltsverzeichniss als pdf-Datei anschauen.


Auch von Interesse:

BGV A3 und Durchführungs Anweisungen


Und vom Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft:

Die BetrSichV

cu
Josef


----------



## maxmax (13 September 2005)

*Literatur:*

Danke für den Tip,
ein bischen Literatur als PDF gibt es auch hier kostenlos:

Messfibel
http://www.beha.de/st_beha_wir_fibel.html

Merkbuch für den Elektrofachman (2 Teile)
http://www.gossenmetrawatt.de/deutsch/seiten/katalog-download.htm


----------



## Kojote (16 September 2005)

Wie haben für Ortveränderliche Geräte den
SECUTEST SII

von Gossen Metrawitt 
im Einsatz

Kann ich nur Empfehlen  



zusammen mit PC-Doc.Word
denn das Programm erstellt automatisch Prüfprotokolle
 

Wenn Du noch fragen hast schreib mir einfach


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Anlagen im Gewerbe müssen alle vier Jahre geprüft werden. Dafür brauchst du ein Gerät zur Prüfung gemäß 0100.

de facto brauchst Du dann evtl. alle Prüfegeräte.


----------



## Besucher (23 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> de facto brauchst Du dann evtl. alle Prüfegeräte.



Nein!

Für Prüfungen nach VDE0100 reicht das 
PROFITEST 0100S-II  von von Gossen Metrawitt.


Damit kann man dann aber wieder keine Ortsveränderliche Anlagen
prüfen :lol:


----------

